# Brushes?



## mrsvandertramp (Sep 18, 2006)

Are the Shu Uemura brushes worth the money?
Better than MAC?
Which ones do you recommend?


----------



## joyousdays (Sep 18, 2006)

Both brand have good brushes, mostly I use MAC, but I really love  SU's 4F, it is a fine liner flat brush, can be use very easy on fluidline


----------



## kare31 (Sep 18, 2006)

I love Shu Uemura Synthetic Brush #10.  If I only had one makeup brush, this would be it.  I use it mainly as a concealer brush, but it also works wonderfully for eyeshadow (cream and powder), NARS Multiples, and for spot application of powder foundation.  Retails for 35 dollars, and IMO it's worth it.

I really want to buy Natural Brush 18R Red, i was petting it in the store and it is so soft, and I love the color.  It retails for 45 dollars.


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Dec 20, 2006)

The only ShuUemura brush that I have is the natural brush 16DF, and i think its way too small....but oh soooo soooo soft!!I really do like it but i hardly use it beause of its size!


----------



## ollieo (Jan 3, 2007)

I have the natural brush 18R in red, I had to do it, just LOVE the color 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Their brushes are really nice.  I have a few MAC ones for e/s.  My next brush purchase will be Shu natural 20B for loose powder.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Mar 13, 2007)

omg I HAVE to get the 18R brush. It is gorgeous. But damn, $48 dollars now!?!? I know I only want it because it has red bristles. Urgh...


----------



## dior688 (Aug 8, 2007)

sounds expensive for me


----------



## Janice (Aug 8, 2007)

I have an extensive collection of Shu brushes, they are DIVINE. My everyday never fails me perfect everytime eyeshadow brush is #12. Yes, they are expensive, but they are a very high quality professional tool. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 JMO!


----------



## gracetre123 (Aug 8, 2007)

I saw one shu brush in nordstrom, and it's calls KOLINSKY, and retails....$270...OMG...is that ok?? maybe it's $27



and there's a few more very expensive too...


----------



## Pinklady77 (Aug 8, 2007)

^No, I think it is $270.  I have no idea as to why it is that much though..lol.


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

Sometimes you can find Kolinsky brushes at Lancome COO's for severely marked down prices.  Like a $270 brush for $30, no kidding, it's rare, but I it does happen.


----------



## Janice (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *frocher* 

 
_Sometimes you can find Kolinsky brushes at Lancome COO's for severely marked down prices.  Like a $270 brush for $30, no kidding, it's rare, but I it does happen._

 
I can attest to this, I picked up my long handle #12 for $15 (retail $260) from a CCO sale.


----------



## curlygirl45 (Sep 8, 2007)

The Shu #12 Synthetic Fiber works great for cream shadows - including Paint Pots.


----------



## pinkular (Sep 17, 2007)

Ive got 3 Shu brushes- 4F, 6M and 18R. The 4F splayed pretty soon after I got it so I cant use it anymore. the 6M is good and I love the 18R Red- its soo cool looking and is really fluffy and soft.


----------

